# Free style shit talk!



## Darlene (Sep 6, 2014)

I believe this should be in the Flame Zone, fyi.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 11, 2014)

Ohhh, I am IN this thread, baby!!!


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 11, 2014)

I see by the stain...


----------

